# Police interest



## maxxwaxx (Feb 25, 2008)

Had just pulled in at tescos sat evening to fill up, a police astra pulled in behind me and the two coppers went into to buy some food.
When i walked in to pay for petrol one of them immediately asked me if i liked the car, what was it like etc etc.
They walked out while i paid for the fuel.
When i left the forecourt they flashed to let me out and immediately followed me onto the dual carriageway. I slowly built up speed and i could see them go to overtake as they were along side i glanced their way to see them with the windows down, saying 'go on then give it some ******* stick' i did momentarily oblige for a few 100 metres then backed off they then caught up passed me with a big thumbs up.

Wish they were all like that although must admit did feel a bit nervous about burying the throttle


----------



## Kislik (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe I met cops here in car with radar and camera, come very slowly to them because they were a bit over limit. once I was side by side, the cop driver just showed thumb up and showed me I can let it go, so i pushed full and they were ok


----------



## sin (Dec 3, 2007)

maxxwaxx said:


> Had just pulled in at tescos sat evening to fill up, a police astra pulled in behind me and the two coppers went into to buy some food.
> When i walked in to pay for petrol one of them immediately asked me if i liked the car, what was it like etc etc.
> They walked out while i paid for the fuel.
> When i left the forecourt they flashed to let me out and immediately followed me onto the dual carriageway. I slowly built up speed and i could see them go to overtake as they were along side i glanced their way to see them with the windows down, saying 'go on then give it some f*ckin stick' i did momentarily oblige for a few 100 metres then backed off they then caught up passed me with a big thumbs up.
> ...


Just hope they remember this when they catch you doing 36 in a 30.


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

i wish there were more coppers like that in this country


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

agent-x said:


> i wish there were more coppers like that in this country


props to that


----------

